# Lets see those dogs :p



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i want to see other people dogs, here is mine, 7 year old black lab, Mandy


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

these are 2 of my 3. The red lab is Captain Jack and the black lab is Black Pearl. My other one is still a puppy and his name is Onyx.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 999670


what a beast dog!!!!

nice dogs also hoytshooter


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i want to see other people dogs, here is mine, 7 year old black lab, Mandy


Nice looking dog, I have a 2 year old black lab named muzzy.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have any pics of my dog on here. I have a 2 yr old German Short Haired Pointer.

Jake


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

this here first one is my pup squirtle 








this one here is my dog sal and my dad








this here is my dog ferddie








this here is one of my dogs whos since passed name was rowdy








this here is a pick of my pup biscut


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice dogs hunting 4, i really like the first one  haha, i love puppies


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

here is my dog


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

one is in my avatar and have two other labs and a little rat and one just had 8 pups


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

You know h4l you should really unchain those dogs, how would you feel if you were on a chain?


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

s4 shooter said:


> here is my dog


wheaten terrier?



muzzyman1212 said:


> You know h4l you should really unchain those dogs, how would you feel if you were on a chain?


hopefully it was a temporary thing like while he was camping or he needed to be restrained while he was cutting the grass and not how the pup lived. I'd like to think thats the case since he has pics of dogs on the couch . NO dog should live on a chain.

having said that, meet Duke -


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice lookin dog


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

My fishing partner Zeus my sons pit.


----------



## hotsaw066 (Mar 12, 2009)

Daisy my fearless Jack Russell


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

chocolate lab is 3 his name is Bullseye
black lab is 5 his name is Trigger


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice lookin labs!


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

paxton. 13 months old


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

he will hit the water harder than a pearl ******* hits the liquor store on a friday payday.:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

apache pilot said:


> he will hit the water harder than a pearl ******* hits the liquor store on a friday payday.:darkbeer:


good one :icon_1_lol: 

nice lookin gun dog man


----------



## mikej160 (Dec 6, 2010)

*This is mine... duke*

He's a big old lap dog, but he scares all the kids out of the yard...


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

i got black lab named Zeus he is a Hrcch dog and a awsome duck illl get some pics later


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

blklab said:


> i got black lab named Zeus he is a Hrcch dog and a awsome duck illl get some pics later


alright cool


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

The yellow lab is 7 
beagle 4
dachsaund 7 months
(the lab is the best hunting dog ever)


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> The yellow lab is 7
> beagle 4
> dachsaund 7 months
> (the lab is the best hunting dog ever)
> ...


that last pic is sweet!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

rat terrier and a beagle


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Hunter 7yrs.......


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice dog


----------



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is my lap dog Moose he is 5 today


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice lookin dog, any more dogs anyone?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

my new German short hair puppy named sid


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

My wolf named Skye. She actually is a Husky/Lab mix.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> My wolf named Skye. She actually is a Husky/Lab mix.




yep, two different colored eyes before it's asked.....


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> My wolf named Skye. She actually is a Husky/Lab mix.


wow thats different


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

defenetly differernt


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got a german sheperd friday. Shes 2 months old and I cant decide on the name yet. Ill post pics later


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> I just got a german sheperd friday. Shes 2 months old and I cant decide on the name yet. Ill post pics later


boy or girl?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

it took me forever to name mine


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> You know h4l you should really unchain those dogs, how would you feel if you were on a chain?


its ok cuz according to the first pic he is from the future (2028). It must be o.k. to chain up dogs in the future


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just lost my buddy Zeus. I'm sure going to miss him he was only 3 years old. He knew when I was down he would lay his head on my stomach when I was on bed or lay his head on my lap if I was setting in a chair. He would fallow me every where I went from the living room to the kitchen or the living room to my bedroom he was always beside me.He would lay on his chair next to me when I was in the computer. Hard to believe I'm setting here growing man tears rolling out of my eyes not sure How I'm going to do with out him.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

captain71 said:


> I just lost my buddy Zeus. I'm sure going to miss him he was only 3 years old. He knew when I was down he would lay his head on my stomach when I was on bed or lay his head on my lap if I was setting in a chair. He would fallow me every where I went from the living room to the kitchen or the living room to my bedroom he was always beside me.He would lay on his chair next to me when I was in the computer. Hard to believe I'm setting here growing man tears rolling out of my eyes not sure How I'm going to do with out him.


Im really sorry to here it man, looks and sounded like a true mans best friend. just hang in there.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I love my dog cause he is awesome, his name is* Black Friend * He is a border collie and blue heeler, :cool2: he is awesome, just sayin:cool2:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

we have 11 dogs now counting our black lab, we raise beagle hounds and rabbit hunt with them so 10 of em are rabbit dogs ill get sum pics up


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Our dog murphy as you cant tell in the pic is a complete idiot... He is an irish setter 2 years old..


----------

